# Wie ermittle ich wer hinter einer limited steckt



## Svenson (17 Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe die Adresse Nodir Limited, 95 Wilton Road, Suite 3, London, SW1V 1BZ United Kingdom im Impressum der betroffenen Seite gefunden. Ich gehe davon aus dass dahinter eine deutsche Firma steckt. Wie kann ich ermitteln wer hinter dieser limited steckt. Ich habe heute in BIZZ einen Beitrag gesehen bei welchem ebenfalls Leute von einer Limited [.......] wurden und die Redakteure konnten die Person hinter dieser Limited in Österreich ausmachen. Ich benötige diese Informationen um gerichtlich gegen diese Firma vorzugehen.

danke für eure Hilfe
Svenson

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie ermittle ich wer hinter einer limited steckt*

In diesem Fall (dvden bei BIZZ) ist es nicht so schwierig, rauszufinden, wer da dahintersteckt. Der Betreiber hinter dvden war/ist bekannt. Es finden sich manchmal weitere Hinweise auf der Webseite. Sei es Namen, Adressen und weitere Angaben. Ein heißer Tipp ist auch der Whois-Eintrag. Google kann einem natürlich auch manchmal weiterhelfen, wenn man nach gewissen Stichworten sucht. Aber dies ist natürlich keine Garantie dafür, dass man fündig wird.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dvill (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie ermittle ich wer hinter einer limited steckt*

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, hier

http://www.ukdata.com/creditreports/viewPage.do?id=advanced.search

zu suchen. Das Ergebnis wird aber kostenpflichtig.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie ermittle ich wer hinter einer limited steckt*



			
				Svenson schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich ermitteln wer hinter dieser limited steckt.


Warte mal bis Aka Aka kommt, womöglich erklärt der dir das. Aber du kannst dreimal raten, warum der Verantwortliche eine Ltd. nutzt - wegen der Entrichtung von Steuern in D mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: Wie ermittle ich wer hinter einer limited steckt*

Mir hat's gerade die Antwort zerlegt. Sorry. Adresse ist bekannt. Firmengründer ist bekannt. Nützt aber nichts. Google mal nach der Adresse "95 Wilton Road" "Suite 3" (beides in "Anführungszeichen") - 22000 Ergebnisse! (ergänze firmengründungen als Suchbegriff und Du weisst, wer diese Firmna für X gegründet hat). Über diese Firma sage ich öffentlich *nichts*. Und das sage ich *mit grösstem Nachdruck* :stumm:

Am spannendsten finde ich, die IP der "Firmenwebseite" zu untersuchen
whois.webhosting.i n f o/no***-ltd.com 
dann auf die IP klicken und whois-Abfrage der 6 Seiten (aus Panama... ob also wieder der panamaische Anwalt R*C* seine Finger im Spiel hat und seine Hände in Unschuld wäscht?)

Ausformuliert schreiben darf ich das hier nicht. Man kann mehrere Namen finden in den whois-Einträgen, leider ein dänischer oder deutscher Allerweltsname und ein UK-Allerweltsname. Die Seiten selbst sind sehr spannend - aber: selber schauen!

Bin zeitlich sehr limitiert, falls Du mit diesen Hinweisen nichts anfangen kannst, melde Dich per PN. Man kann (so ein kurzer erster Eindruck) die Firma einigen Namen zuordnen, ich würde grob vermuten, dass Österreicher dahinter stecken - aber davon gibt's ja 'n paar 

P.S.: Im von "Wembley" oben erwähnten Fall mit der limited stand tatsächlich der Name des Herrn Ch* D* im britischen Handelsregister. Das war aber eher ein Glückstreffer. Ist vergleichsweise ungewöhnlich. War halt doch 'ne Billiggründung *rofl*


----------

